# Melvin's Cottage, April 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 13, 2014)

This beautiful cottage and outbuildings were the first visit of the day. Another lovely surprise, although not as many personal belongings as the music maker's and some graffiti, I had fallen in love with the building. I think I must have said " I want this cottage" at least one hundred times 
Some decorating and fixing up, this could be a beautiful family home. 
The only history I could find was that the upper outbuilding was once used as an out worker's workshop associated with the framework knitting industry. 
Outside in the outbuildings were lots of tools and the biggest surprise of the day an old Bedford truck, I felt so lucky to be here!

Hope you enjoy the pics, the kitchen and cellar were very dark, so the quality is not so good! 






































Down the cellar..











Downstairs bathroom..
















Oh Yogi!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 13, 2014)

Great place yet again stealth,and great photos to match,you are really churning out some great locations


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2014)

As you said to me “one day I will find a gem of a house” I think you now have with ur reports as of late, some dedication an not following others proves these places are in every town, you just need the research, cracking stuff with this love the glasses shot and mine dressing, a pleasure to look through


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 13, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> As you said to me “one day I will find a gem of a house” I think you now have with ur reports as of late, some dedication an not following others proves these places are in every town, you just need the research, cracking stuff with this love the glasses shot and mine dressing, a pleasure to look through




Thank you! 
Yes I always seemed to find empty shells! 
I have been lucky lately, there are lot's out there, you just have to put the time in


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice find love the pics thanks for sharing


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 13, 2014)

*Nice this!! Some lovely bits left behind... *


----------



## skankypants (Apr 13, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 13, 2014)

What an amazing find! Really enjoyed looking at these and the rest on your flickr (love the 159 btw)


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 13, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> What an amazing find! Really enjoyed looking at these and the rest on your flickr (love the 159 btw)




Thank you ..
Yes I love the 159 too! 
I don't love all the money I have to spend on the damn thing though! It's true what they say about alfa's


----------



## Badger (Apr 13, 2014)

Great stuff, I really like the clocks.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 13, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Thank you ..
> Yes I love the 159 too!
> I don't love all the money I have to spend on the damn thing though! It's true what they say about alfa's



Ah I wondered if it was well behaved! Always wanted one but my missius won't allow it
Keep up the good work!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2014)

That is a great house and as you say it wouldn,t take much to put it right.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 13, 2014)

Bayko and Dawson's Motorcycles - there's a blast from the past. Dawsons were a damned good firm providing good value second hand bikes and spares and the Bayko building set by Plimpton Engineering Co was one of a number of similar 'kits' in the 1950's produced by firms trying to keep staff employed after massive wartime production of military hardware. For a child of that era to build the house depicted on the box lid would have required mum and dad to take out a second mortgage to afford the huge number of kits required. My brother's Minibrix kit suffered from the same problem - we only managed to build the garden shed before the bits ran out.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 13, 2014)

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow what an impressive location! 
Fantastic photos too as usual! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 14, 2014)

What a cracking find, excellent .


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 15, 2014)

And again!!!! Great job!


----------



## callytx (Apr 20, 2014)

Great photos, you find such amazing places!


----------

